# Brice Pauset (1963-)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Brice Pauset (1965-)*

Any info on this classical composer, he was mention in the ars subtilior dawn of renaissance cd on harmonia mundi has one of the succesor of this movement stating his lastest works.

Since i love Ars subtilior so mutch i Wonder ,what work from mister Brice Pauset there talking about?

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

I really enjoy the few bits of Brice Pauset that I know.

Here's an orchestral work:






Some more compositions here, including some harpsichord preludes played by himself:









Here's some collaborative music, again with Pauset playing harpsichord:









Given your recent interest in early music, I might recommend this album, on which Pauset again makes a tiny appearance among some ~40 other in nomine.


----------

